# Jintropin change of Packaging?



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

I have previously had Jintropin which looks exactly the same as the images on jintropin.cn, however i have collected a box today which has some differences.

The inlay is made of plain white polystyrene as opposed to a white cardboard with the comp label embossed on it. The water bottles are also completely plain as opposed to having a paper label again with the company logo embossed on it. The lids also are missing the logo and simple read 'flip off'.

The website printed on the gh bottles is the gensci-china address, which is a legit site as i understand it, but are unable to export out of China. The labels on this product are all in Chinese so the site is not even relevant to the product i have.

Has anyone seen this new packaging? Personally i think its pony, but its not to say the actual product is useless. Chances are, it is though.

Any feedback much appreciated.

Thanks fellas.


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

I diden't think there was any legit Jins coming in to the UK

Ive never seen a Jin inlay made out of polystyrene

Can you post a picture up mate


----------



## tom42021 (Jan 19, 2012)

By the sound of it you'd be lucky if that is even gh in them vials and not hcg orsummit else

Put a pick up if u can


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There is no legit Jintropin being shipped from china after the operation Raw Deal 4 yrs ago anything around now is fake....no matter what your source says


----------



## steeley (Sep 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> There is no legit Jintropin being shipped from china after the operation Raw Deal 4 yrs ago anything around now is fake....no matter what your source says


I know about the Jintropin sting but ive heard from some about another Jintropin product that appears on the jintropin.cn site, that is g2g.

Obviously its not an original product but it gets good feedback.

The problem with this product is the polystyrine inlays- they should be plastic.

Ive backed it now and managed to get some of my suppliers last few Hyges,so its all good.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

As Paul has stated. I haven't had any Jins for years. China wont ship them anymore.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they are fake how good a fake and how much GH they have in them who knows but they are definatly not GenSci Jintropins......


----------



## markpat1973 (Jun 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> There is no legit Jintropin being shipped from china after the operation Raw Deal 4 yrs ago anything around now is fake....no matter what your source says


Paul Would it not be possible for gen-sci to sell on to other companies in china and then these companies then export it out of the country


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

anything is possible but i can pretty much bet that with what the americans threatened them with they would not be doing that......

think about it though guys, there are fake Jintropins around that look nothing like the originals and your source is telling you that they have changed the packing but you cannot find anything on the net about it......


----------



## Stevie M (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been in a similar situation - Had a box of the so called 'Gensci Jintropin' with the plastic inlays, but just don't seem to have had the positive results that I've had from Hyge. It's really put me off getting more GH and I'm thinking of only running with a test cycle...

Really not sure what to do, Hyge seems to be difficult to get a hold of, and this has damaged the confidence in my supplier on the GH front...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tribal top Hyge production went down but is back up and running now with no change to packaging.......the Original Jintropin was awesome and if you did not feel much then they are fake...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> tribal top Hyge production went down but is back up and running now with no change to packaging.......the Original Jintropin was awesome and if you did not feel much then they are fake...


think the Dr Lins website is back up and running again...?

http://www.hygetropin.cn/index.htm


----------



## Just_Dude (Feb 28, 2015)

Stevie M said:


> I've been in a similar situation - Had a box of the so called 'Gensci Jintropin' with the plastic inlays, but just don't seem to have had the positive results that I've had from Hyge. It's really put me off getting more GH and I'm thinking of only running with a test cycle...
> 
> Really not sure what to do, Hyge seems to be difficult to get a hold of, and this has damaged the confidence in my supplier on the GH front...



View attachment 166904
Russian Jins leaked from the Russian pharmacies and can be found in the EU now :tongue: 1st class delivery


----------

